# ms 150 best saw ever (snellorized) in the history of saws (lb. for lb.)



## treevet (Apr 9, 2014)

you read it, I know it. Just a matter of how long it lasts. took a giant ash down with it yesterday and you thought it was just a sissy tweasing pruning saw....wrong. MS 200/201 is now just a boat anchor.


----------



## tree MDS (Apr 9, 2014)

Comparison video or it didn't happen.


----------



## treevet (Apr 10, 2014)

Brad's got some vids but while most of you look forward to becoming an old vet of the biz...I am and if you don't want to listen....well...ms 150, zig zag, arbor trolley, etc. so much cool stuff out there and if you don't have a bucket, 200 hp chipper, crane, mini, tracked stumper...etc., well you prob won't get there because you won't enjoy it and come to hate it. This saw flat out fkn cranks and weighs a drop over a handsaw.


----------



## tree MDS (Apr 10, 2014)

Jesus, you really are a banty old rooster. Lol. Sounds like a nice saw though. I'm still reeling from reg blabbering on about that t540 hunk of crap.


----------



## treevet (Apr 10, 2014)

husky? :-(


----------



## treevet (Apr 10, 2014)

ps...was partly addressing the lack of attention to this thread


----------



## Pelorus (Apr 10, 2014)

Took me a long time to decide to migrate from climbing with an 028 to an 026 to finally a 200T. 
Old habits die hard.
I'd be more seduced by a MS150 if the $$$ : cc ratio wasn't so out of kilter.
Also, wasn't there some issues with the bar stud stripping, or the lanyard ring attachment?


----------



## treevet (Apr 10, 2014)

yeah the bar stud and they warranted but in retrospect since it hasn't re occurred I think it was a gorilla fisted groundman that overtorqued the nut after a chain adjustment. Also this saw is easily worth what they are charging....again if it has longevity. So in effect I am also soliciting lack of longevity in this thread as I would buy another otherwise.


----------



## pro94lt (Apr 10, 2014)

Hard for me when I can almost get 2 cs271t echos or one 150...


----------



## Hoowasat (Apr 10, 2014)

pro94lt said:


> Hard for me when I can almost get 2 cs271t echos or one 150...


From what I've seen so far, a stock MS150 out-cuts the other micro-saws. Not saying something better might come along later, but I've had my MS150 11 months now and absolutely love it. Took the top out of an oak last weekend ... 12" bar and the oak was 14" diameter where I made my cut.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Apr 10, 2014)

So if all these toys made you the "vet" you are...what were you 5 years ago when you had almost none of them?


----------



## treeseer (Apr 10, 2014)

o boy...


----------



## treevet (Apr 11, 2014)

Blakesmaster said:


> So if all these toys made you the "vet" you are...what were you 5 years ago when you had almost none of them?



yo daddy


----------



## treevet (Apr 11, 2014)

treeseer said:


> o boy...



perfect branch tip tweasing saw for you Guy. Tried one yet? I hang mine from the coat hanging hook on the back of the cab in my Silverado. MS 201 (Snellorized also) sits on the passenger floor. Will never see the bed of a pickup.


----------



## TreeAce (Apr 11, 2014)

personally,I like the thought of having one of these little saws around. Any thing I can do to extend the life of my shoulders is a good thing and I am all ears. i may have to bust a move on one here in a month or so. Gotta build up the bank after that long winter. But I will likely get one unless I hear bad things in the next month or so.


----------



## treevet (Apr 11, 2014)

Brad Snellor loves em and I think he is up your way to do the mod unless you can do yourself. Great saw without it, spectacular with it.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Apr 11, 2014)

Its Snelling and last i knew Brad wasn't taking in any work.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treevet (Apr 11, 2014)

that's too bad, he works in Cinci. and he met me here on the way home to Dayton. Very happy with the 2 saws he did for me. Then again...you might be wrong.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Apr 11, 2014)

He might be taking in work now but be wasn't he took a break when his dad was real sick and recently passed away.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treevet (Apr 11, 2014)

Sorry to hear that. He's a great guy.


----------



## treesmith (Dec 10, 2014)

Got mine from Brad yesterday, it is a fantastic little saw, hung it off the harness and didn't even notice it there


----------



## Aldegar (Dec 10, 2014)

My boss has 2 and one is modded. So bad ass! That little saw rips and is so light.


----------



## Hoowasat (Dec 10, 2014)

I've had mine about 18 months now & love it. I got a second used one on eBay because I figured it would be great to have a spare unit, but I returned it because it was junk. The cosmetics didn't bother me (every plastic panel was broken), but I think the forward end of the handle was broken, too. It started fine, but ran rough ... and the kill switch didn't work. I didn't tear it down to investigate beyond cleaning it with the bar off. I figure it got dropped out of a tree. That seller has since re-sold it on ebay & I hope the winning bidder wasn't from here. I think I'll still get a second one, but it will be new.


----------



## pro94lt (Dec 10, 2014)

I just want someone who has ran the new edition echo 271 and the 150t to speak up. Anyone? ??


----------



## Hoowasat (Dec 10, 2014)

pro94lt said:


> I just want someone who has ran the new edition echo 271 and the 150t to speak up. Anyone? ??


 I have not run an Echo, but the weight differential means a lot to me. Powerheads only, the MS150 weighs 5.7# and the Echo weighs 6.6# ... almost a full pound heavier. The Echo is closer to the weight of my MS192 at 7#. Just food for thought.


----------



## pro94lt (Dec 10, 2014)

The echo starts in one pull. I can't run 192s


----------



## treesmith (Dec 11, 2014)

2nd day deadwooding and habitat pruning with the 150t, it really is a cracking little saw


----------



## treesmith (Dec 12, 2014)

Its really impressive how well this thing cuts wood, and not just small stuff either


----------



## CR888 (Dec 12, 2014)

Does Brad do same mods to them as 201t?,Timing, m/m, ect? Great little saws..l use a 23cc makita wieghing a whopping 2.5kg's and it is probably the saw l use most. And l have a few to choose from. They really make 200/201's seem big and heavy.


----------



## CR888 (Dec 12, 2014)

By the way lMO a Stihl light 10" picco bar is the perfect setup for this saw.


----------



## treesmith (Dec 12, 2014)

I think Brad does the same mods, it sounds throaty with instant power. The bar is 12" 1/4 .043 which is tiny but it cuts so quick, the bar end is so narrow it fits into tight crotches and is long enough for those stretching but just reachable cuts right out on the branch ends. I was doing almost full bar cuts on unstable dismantles and its so quick and easy, I own a newish 200t and 192t both with 12" and this has retired both of those for pruning, the 192t is now the shitty job saw


----------



## jomoco (Dec 12, 2014)

Heck!

I gotta lighter power prunin saw than all of yuz.




jomoco


----------



## BuckmasterStumpGrinding (Dec 12, 2014)

What is that and what is the vice grip contraption next to it?


----------



## jomoco (Dec 12, 2014)

That there's a wrist saver, a branch grabbing handled device. Let's you grab onto a branch with one hand, cut it loose with the other, swing it out of harm's way n let go of it with one finger triggered release. I prefer the thumb, pointing down of course.

Great thang for bucket boys too!

jomoco


----------



## Hoowasat (Dec 12, 2014)

jomoco said:


> Heck! I gotta lighter power prunin saw than all of yuz.


How much does the air hose weigh?


----------



## porsche965 (Dec 12, 2014)

jomoco said:


> View attachment 386174
> That there's a wrist saver, a branch grabbing handled device. Let's you grab onto a branch with one hand, cut it loose with the other, swing it out of harm's way n let go of it with one finger triggered release. I prefer the thumb, pointing down of course.
> 
> Great thang for bucket boys too!
> ...



I'm no pro by a long shot but that sounds crazy as hell. But I guess if it works successfully have at it


----------



## jomoco (Dec 12, 2014)

Don't know, fairly heavy.

But not so much when you're hangin from it SRT.

Kinda like a 3/4 bull rope, a 1/2 airline with a braided polyester jacket over it.

Got a vid of me workin a Euc hanging from it on VHS.

It was cool then in 95, even cooler now, once I get a custom T bar termination fitted to it.

Yup, old feeble climbers like me have to cheat to compete. Push button up n down wireless remote winch control, the works.


----------



## jomoco (Dec 14, 2014)

Looks rather like a highly modified hard rake T bar, don't it?

But look closely?

Even if that T bar fractured and collapsed, so what?

I'd still be firmly attached by the rated nylon loops, two of them.

Giving two rated attachment points, to your harness, rather than one.

T bar's where yu wanna store your curly Q airlines, handheld loppers, and ideally your 3 lb pneumatic trimsaw.

A more accurate term for the line spreading T bar's actually a ballast bar, something to hold onto and balance against with one hand, as you prune with the other, fast as you can pull the hand lopper's trigger, pow pow pow, like 45 automatic!


jomoco


----------



## Jim1NZ (Dec 15, 2014)

Can someone provide more info on 150 mods? Does it really give a power increase or just make it sound like a cut cat? 

I had mine since they first became available. 10" bar is perfect for this saw. One pruning tophandle and one removal tophandle, wouldn't have it any other way.

One problem that I'm having though... It won't turn off...so far I opened the handle up to check the wires and mechanism but all seems good. Looks like I'll have to investigate further unless someone else has a quick fix?? Cheers


----------



## treesmith (Dec 15, 2014)

Broken wire or dirty contact? The off switch grounds out the spark/coil


----------



## Jim1NZ (Dec 16, 2014)

Not sure still... So far contacts appear good, yes i guess there is a possibility of a broken wire but they look visually good too...


----------



## treesmith (Dec 16, 2014)

Can you check switch movement while handle is open? If the contacts are clean and working then trace wires and check they're fixed properly, earthed or wherever. It'll be a loose, dirty or broken connection on a crimp, contact or wire


----------



## Jim1NZ (Dec 16, 2014)

Jim1NZ said:


> Not sure still... So far contacts appear good, yes i guess there is a possibility of a broken wire but they look visually good too...



So after i put it back together, it works like normal... Cant say i found the problem but it works anyway!

Cheers


----------



## Jim1NZ (Dec 16, 2014)

Yea i have had a few broken crimps on the 200's which was clear as day to see as soon as i opened the handle up but in this case not so sure. Id say your right with the contact issue.


----------



## Hoowasat (Dec 30, 2014)

Was at a local Stihl dealer today to buy a new MS261C, and got to discussing the MS150. They told me the new MS151 is due out soon. When asked what's being changed, they said mostly fuel efficiency stuff to stay ahead of "always-forthcoming" left-coast emissions requirements. They explained Stihl likes to stay a couple years ahead of the regulations in order to get a fair amount produced and sold before the next regulated change ... otherwise they might have to makes changes every year. I cannot confirm anything they told me, but from a manufacturer's standpoint, it makes sense.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Dec 30, 2014)

So.. basically... get a 150 while ya can...


----------



## treesmith (Dec 31, 2014)

M-tronic? 
150t is virtually perfect, just needs to be 1/4lb in weight and have a weapons grade laser instead of a b/c...


----------



## Hoowasat (Dec 31, 2014)

treesmith said:


> M-tronic?


I asked about M-tronic and was told, "No."


----------



## treesmith (Dec 31, 2014)

I don't really see what it could add to this saw other than emissions


----------



## pro94lt (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm not sure about the little chain


----------



## treesmith (Dec 31, 2014)

It depends what you use it for, if it is a lightweight pruning saw then the chain is a benefit. Ground saw, forget it.
Removals, get a bigger one. Deadwood, some hazard trees, pruning/shaping, then it is great and worth the money


----------



## Hoowasat (Dec 31, 2014)

pro94lt said:


> I'm not sure about the little chain


 That "little chain" slices through oak real well. I've dismantled a few with it, and its light weight means I work longer because I'm not getting tired from carrying around a saw that weighs one or two pounds more ... and that means a lot to us "older" climbers (I'm 56). I've chunked down some oak spars with mine until the diameter got over 12" and I switched to a larger saw.


----------



## pro94lt (Dec 31, 2014)

The top I was trying to blow out yesterday grabbed the chain and bent a drive length. The saw is awesome chains are 12$ from dealer but maybe I'm just used to the 540xp and 200t. I'm simply going to use it as hard and effective as any tool I own. Time will tell for me I've only had it 2 days and had it on 2 trees. The fuel tank sure is small also lol had to replace fuel before the little sweet gum was down... oh the 200t was sent up and it felt like a 395xp lol


----------



## Aldegar (Jan 4, 2015)

Did a 100 ft fir removal on friday with this little beast! Only switched saws because I ran out of gas about 20 ft from the ground.


----------

